# Argon TB



## Tom:-) (18. September 2013)

Moin,

kann mir jemand die tech daten vom Argon TB, speziell in größe XL nennen? 

merci
Tom


----------



## der-gute (18. September 2013)

Bugy?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0ApNhXyVGHlPldDVmc3JxeHI4LVFGa0hoblF5anM2eFE&single=true&gid=44&output=html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (18. September 2013)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...a0hoblF5anM2eFE&single=true&gid=6&output=html


----------



## Tom:-) (18. September 2013)

keine chance mit FF. ich bekomme immer einen verbindungsfehler.
dito mit IE.

kann einer das pdf hier posten? 
danke!


----------



## der-gute (18. September 2013)

das ist kein PDF


dann nimm Safari!


----------



## Tom:-) (18. September 2013)

mit dem eierfon komm ich drauf ... 
wird wohl an irgendeiner proxy policy liegen :-(

merci für die links.


----------



## Tom:-) (20. September 2013)

fährt hier schon wer ein argon TB in XL?


----------



## franky-biking (6. Oktober 2013)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> fährt hier schon wer ein argon TB in XL?



Genau das würde mich auch brennend interessieren...


----------



## mcmarco (12. November 2013)

Find ich auch super interessant! ich fahre bereits ein Argon CC in XL. 

Das TB ist eher als Nachfolger des FR zu sehen, oder??


----------



## franky-biking (6. Dezember 2013)

So, gibt's schon die ersten Besitzer von Argon TB's?
Bitte mal Bilder posten wenn ja!


----------



## franky-biking (12. Dezember 2013)

Wie's scheint nicht. Hat denn schon jemand eins bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (12. Dezember 2013)

nee, hab mich für's cotic solaris entschieden.


----------



## Mythilos (12. Dezember 2013)

jo, habs bestellt 2.KW solls geschweißt werden.. 
29er Gr.M


----------



## franky-biking (12. Dezember 2013)

Wie willst du es bestücken?
Hast due schon nen paar Eckdaten?


----------



## Mythilos (12. Dezember 2013)

Hope 2 Pro, Flow EX tubeless mit VR Magic Marry 2.35 und HR ???
Hope Tech Evo M4 Stealth (203//180 floating) und Matchmaker
2x 10 fach XT 22T oder 24T und 36T und 11-36 Kassette
wahrscheinlich RS Pike 150mm
Variostütze Stealth mit 150mm (oder mehr wenn verfügbar)
Synatace F109 Vorbau
Boobar Lenker
Hope Griffe
Bionicon C-Guide
Wellgo D10 Magnesium

ansich recht unspektakulär..


----------



## franky-biking (21. Januar 2014)

Und? Gibt's schon was neues? Oder hat sich der Termin verzögert?
Hat sonst schon jemand eins erhalten vielleicht?


----------



## Mythilos (21. Januar 2014)

Geschweißt ist er wohl schon und wenn alles glatt gegangen ist sollte er ab/in der 7. KW ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (19. Februar 2014)

Und schon da?


----------



## Mythilos (19. Februar 2014)

noch nicht.. hab auch noch nicht bescheid bekommen. Sehe das aber entspannt, zumal die 29er Magic Mary noch nicht verfügbar sind.


----------



## Mythilos (28. Februar 2014)

Hi,
also mein Rahmen war dann doch schon etwas eher fertig, aber die Mail war im Spam gelandet, wodurch mir die Rechnungsmail entgangen war.
Die Farben begeistern mich.
und der Rahmen an sich natürlich auch.. Nicolai eben...


----------



## Freeerider81 (28. Februar 2014)

Sehr cool! Was ist das für ne Farbe? Elox, oder Pulver? Schaut so nach elox aus, aber welche Farbe!

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Zaskar01 (28. Februar 2014)

semipermeable yellow den Rest hab ich vergessen. 

Ist dieser halbdurchsichtige, welcher mit dem FAT rauskam.

Sollte ich mich irren, steinige ich mich selbst.


----------



## Mythilos (28. Februar 2014)

ja, richtig: "Semipermeable yellow glaze"

Zum normalen Rahmen sind da noch ne Halterung für ne Weberkupplung/Kinderanhänger und ne Halterung für Bionicons c.guide an die Kettenstreben geschweißt worden.


----------



## Zaskar01 (28. Februar 2014)

Puh, doch noch nicht total tuttelig.

Vollständigkeitshalber auf die Frage ist noch zu bemerken, es ist ein Lack.


----------



## patrick_ (28. Februar 2014)

Ist eine dünne Farbpulverschicht ohne Grundierung und deswegen sieht man alles so schön durch.


----------



## franky-biking (6. April 2014)

Sehr ruhig um's Argon AM noch hier. Gibt's noch keine Aufbauten oder neue Rahmen die gepostet werden können.
Ich warte auf die ersten Erfahrungen und bin gespannt.


----------



## der-gute (6. April 2014)

AM???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (7. April 2014)

Sorry, TB mein ich natürlich!
Seht ihr hier ist so wenig los um's TB, da hab ich mich schon bei dem Kürzel vertan


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. August 2014)

Gibt es weitere Erfahrungen? Würde gerne auf das Modell wechseln. Es ist dann das einzige Rad im Keller! Sollte passen, oder?


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. August 2014)

Keine TB Fahrer hier?


----------



## airri.de (2. September 2014)




----------



## airri.de (5. September 2014)




----------



## airri.de (10. September 2014)

So, erstmal fertig. 12,4kg


----------



## Physio (10. September 2014)

Schaut gut aus! 
Gib doch mal bitte nach den ersten Fahrten nen kleinen Bericht zur 77designz-KF ab...


----------



## airri.de (12. September 2014)

Physio schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus!
> Gib doch mal bitte nach den ersten Fahrten nen kleinen Bericht zur 77designz-KF ab...



Moin, die KF macht was sie soll. Ich finde aber, sie könnte für eine 10 fach Kette ein wenig breiter sein..


----------



## airri.de (12. September 2014)

Jetzt mit angepasster Beschriftung. Auf dem Oberrohr steht "Olivia" im Nicolai Style.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gardenman (12. September 2014)

Beschriftung ist ja ganz schön gestaltet - und wenn Du nun noch die Farbe an den Rest der farbigen Teile anpassen würdest - wäre das noch viel schöner.


----------



## airri.de (13. September 2014)

gardenman schrieb:


> Beschriftung ist ja ganz schön gestaltet - und wenn Du nun noch die Farbe an den Rest der farbigen Teile anpassen würdest - wäre das noch viel schöner.



Moin, das kommt auf den Bildern leider nicht so gut rüber. Die Blautöne sind schon im Original sehr ähnlich.


----------



## gardenman (13. September 2014)

airri.de schrieb:


> Moin, das kommt auf den Bildern leider nicht so gut rüber. Die Blautöne sind schon im Original sehr ähnlich.


Okay - das ist manchmal bissl schwierig. Soweit ich weiss verwendet Nicolai Folien von 3M für ihre Beschriftungen, gerade dann ist es einfach möglich genau den selben Farbton beim Plotter zu bekommen. 
Mag ja vielleicht auch durch die Aufnahme bedingt sein...


----------



## zwops (18. Dezember 2014)

...damit hier mal wieder Bewegung reinkommt...Weihnachtsgeschenk...hab ich mir selbst gemacht 
...mein Trailbike für Hometrails, schnelle Feierabendrunden und Mittelgebirgstouren und generell schlechtes Wetter:
Nicolai Argon TB 29 XL...ganz simpel auf "einfach fahren" ausgerichtet mit 
1x10 Schaltung,
RS Pike 130mm 
LRS Hope Pro II mit ZTR Arch
Hope Tech M4 und was sonst noch so alles erkennbar ist 

Vieles sind gebrauchte Teile, so dass ich den geplanten blau orangenen Aufbau noch nicht komplett durchziehen konnte. Kommt aber noch in nächster Zeit...Tuning eilt aber nicht, erstmal fährt es sich so tiptop wie ich es mir gewüncscht hatte (...bin vorher nur die L-Göße Probe gefahren)


----------



## der-gute (19. Dezember 2014)

Geil!

Wie groß bist du?

Wo wohnst du?


----------



## zwops (19. Dezember 2014)

Bin 1,90 groß mit 90 Schrittlänge und langen Armen. 
Hier bei uns im Pott macht so ein bike richtig Laune. Fürs gröbere hab ich noh mein altes helius fr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## airri.de (19. Dezember 2014)

Die Farbe ist der Hammer. Ich werde mein TB Anfang nächstes Jahr  malauf B+ umbauen. Mal schauen ob es passt.


----------



## zwops (2. Januar 2015)

Zu Weihnachten gab es eine rock shox Reverb stealth, Ergon Sattel und Griffe. Dazu noch die Reifenschriftzüge geschwärzt 
So entspricht es wieder etwas mehr meiner Vorstellung von "dezent elegant" 
Für die Zukunft brauche ich noch eine Lösung für einen zweiten LRS mit orangenen Naben. Da fehlt mir noch ne Idee zu was zuverlässigem, wartungsarmen


----------



## cd-surfer (20. Januar 2015)

Servus zusammen! Eine Frage zu euren schönen Bikes:wie groß ist die Reifenfreiheit hinten? 2,4 oder geht da eventuell auch mehr?


----------



## airri.de (20. Januar 2015)

Mehr geht nicht, unten 72mm und oben 68mm Platz 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## cd-surfer (20. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank


----------



## airri.de (24. Januar 2015)

Update: Roval Traverse 29 LRS mit Nobby Nic 2015 + 1x1 von Absolute Black = 11,5kg


----------



## neurofibrill (2. Februar 2015)

airri.de schrieb:


> Jetzt mit angepasster Beschriftung. Auf dem Oberrohr steht "Olivia" im Nicolai Style.Anhang anzeigen 321293


das ist ja mal nen witzige idee mit dem tacho. wie hast du denn das genau gemacht.
wie schauts mit der haltbarkeit v.a. in ruppigen abfahrten aus?


----------



## airri.de (2. Februar 2015)

Bei der zweiten Ausfahrt verloren. So schnell waren 60€ Weg. 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Burt4711 (3. Februar 2015)

Moin, 

Wofür steht eigentlich TB? Trailbear? 

Bin 1,95 mit SL 89 cm, also Sitzriese.....Und würde es gerne mal testen....Hat nur keiner da im Umkreis von dort und blind kaufen möchte ich nicht. Das AM hat auch leider keiner in XL.

Gibt's da andere Möglichkeiten..... Wie bei Propain? 
Oder vergleichbare "bekanntere" Bikes? 

Hilfe!


----------



## Zaskar01 (3. Februar 2015)

Trailbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (3. Februar 2015)

airri.de schrieb:


> Bei der zweiten Ausfahrt verloren. So schnell waren 60€ Weg.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


schade. fand die idee gut.


----------



## gmiadlich (22. Februar 2015)

Argon TB XL Tailor mit 140er Pike und 190er Kurbel.
Passt alles. Danke Nicolai.


----------



## franky-biking (23. Februar 2015)

Wie gross bist du? Was ist da alles anders als der Serien XL Rahmen? Die Gussets OR-SR sind nicht Serie bei XL, oder?


----------



## der-gute (24. Februar 2015)

für mich siehts komisch aus...

LW sehr steil?

warum 190er Kurbeln?


----------



## franky-biking (24. Februar 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> warum 190er Kurbeln?



Schätze auf lange Beine!?


----------



## gmiadlich (24. Februar 2015)

Gude!

Das täuscht dann wohl. Lenkwinkel ist 67,5°

Ich hab Kurbeln mit 180, 190 und 200mm.
Wobei mir am liebsten die 200er sind. Leider sind das Rennradkurbeln und passen natürlich nicht.
190er Profile Racing BMX Kurbel bekommt man problemlos, passen eigentlich immer und sind nicht zu teuer.
Ist so erstmal okay, ist ja nur mit alten Teilen grob zusammengenagelt.

Hauptsache der Rahmen ist was geworden, vor allem dank guter Beratung durch Marcel.

Die Geometrie ist an die Gabel und Kurbel angepasst. Oberrohr ist ein bisschen tiefer, Tretlager höher, Sitzwinkel 0,5° steiler und der Radstand länger.

Bin übrigens 1,97

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Andiduro (15. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

plane mir ein Argon TB mit Alfine zuzulegen. Jetzt hatte ich seitens Nicolai schon gehört, das es mit der Zugführung eher nicht funktioniert. Grundsätzlich leuchtet mir das ein, jedoch gibt es ja sehr viele verschiedene Variante welche Zuganlenkung man verwenden kann. 
Meine Frage wäre ob jemand damit schon Erfahrung hat und eine gute Lösung parat hat.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Holland (26. April 2015)

Andiduro schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> plane mir ein Argon TB mit Alfine zuzulegen. Jetzt hatte ich seitens Nicolai schon gehört, das es mit der Zugführung eher nicht funktioniert. Grundsätzlich leuchtet mir das ein, jedoch gibt es ja sehr viele verschiedene Variante welche Zuganlenkung man verwenden kann.
> Meine Frage wäre ob jemand damit schon Erfahrung hat und eine gute Lösung parat hat.
> ...



Warum sollte die zugverlegung problematisch sein? Die alfine hat doch nur den einen schaltzug und bei nicolai gibt es kabelführungen für so ziemlich alles.

Warum überhaupt alfine? Schaltpräzision und haltbarkeit sind, was man so liest, nicht gerade die stärken.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Andiduro (6. Mai 2015)

Hätte es mal ausprobiert. Ist nicht so teuer und könnte halten. Werde aber jetzt doch auf Kettenschaltung gehen.
Vielleicht noch eine Frage zur Gabel. Schwanke zwischen Reba 120 mm und Revelation 130 mm. Das Fahrrad soll schon argerecht bewegt werden. Viele haben ja sogar eine Pike verbaut aber das wäre mir erstmal zu viel. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Reba?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## airri.de (6. Mai 2015)

Ich fahre selbst ein 140mm Pike. Würde aber aus Gewichts Gründen zu einer 130mm DT tendieren. Mit einer Revelation machst du aber alles richtig. Ich bin die 150mm 26" Version 2 Jahre gefahren und war immer top zufrieden.


----------



## ssiemund (1. August 2015)

Man hat das Gefühl, dass das Argon TB nicht besonders gefragt ist und trotzdem sind die Wartezeiten lang. Auf der Hausmesse probe gefahren und umgehen entschieden das "Hausmessen-Special" auszunützen. Hier nun das Ergebnis. Vom alten HT habe ich Teile des Antriebes übernommen (Kurbel X9, AB 28T), ansonsten RS Relevation 130mm, lowcost LRS DT swiss M1700 (vorwiegend Winterbike), 1x10 Antrieb mit XT Kassette und One Up 42T sowie wechsel der 17/15 Kombi durch One Up 16T (wird bei 42er Bestellung sofort mitgeliefert), Schaltwerk XT M8000 jedoch mit SLX 10-fach Shifter, geht hervorragend. Bremse ebenfalls XT 8000 um das schwarz/gelbe Set-Up nicht zu stören . Der 50mm Vorbau (Hope AM) schein mir nach der ersten Ausfahrt etwas zu kurz, war aber auf dem Probefahrtbike auch drauf. Mal sehen, vielleicht wechsel ich noch auf 70mm, den hab ich noch in der Restebox.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## der-gute (1. August 2015)

Geilster shit!


----------



## krawa (1. August 2015)

Glückwunsch Stephan.
Extrem toll geworden. 
Wir müssen dringend wieder zusammen fahren. (Bei mir gab es auch 1-2 Verschiebungen in der Garage  ; ))


----------



## ssiemund (1. August 2015)

krawa schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Stephan.
> Extrem toll geworden.
> Wir müssen dringend wieder zusammen fahren. (Bei mir gab es auch 1-2 Verschiebungen in der Garage  ; ))


... unbedingt, allerdings muss meine Rippenprellung erst heilen, die Fahrerei ist 'ne Katastrophe im Augenblick 
Stephan


----------



## Andiduro (3. August 2015)

Hier mal meins damit es noch ein paar mehr TB's gibt. Allerdings im Gegensatz zu dem Bild jetzt mit der neuen XT-Gruppe(außer Kurbel) aufgebaut. Sonst aber alles geblieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## airri.de (3. August 2015)




----------



## airri.de (10. September 2015)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/653643-nicolai-argon-tb-29-rh-m-raw


----------



## kloetenkoem (21. März 2016)

Frisch vom Ständer:





Mit den XM481 wird es richtig gemütlich zwischen den Yokes


----------



## kloetenkoem (21. März 2016)

Kleiner Nachtrag:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1979964]
	
[/URL]


----------



## airri.de (21. März 2016)




----------



## kloetenkoem (21. März 2016)

airri.de schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 475010


Hast du dir den Sabberlatz (Spritzschutz) selbst gemacht?


----------



## airri.de (29. März 2016)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Hast du dir den Sabberlatz (Spritzschutz) selbst gemacht?



An der Gabel? 

https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/t...35/11375406_1637029709889988_1716313833_n.jpg


----------



## kloetenkoem (31. März 2016)

Ja, genau den.


----------



## Timmy35 (31. März 2016)

Den gibt es hier:
http://www.riesel-design.com


----------



## kloetenkoem (1. April 2016)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kloetenkoem (15. Mai 2016)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2006518]
	
[/URL]

Deister hat was


----------



## kloetenkoem (15. Mai 2016)

Mit Schlamm-Pe ;-)


----------



## montero (17. Mai 2016)

Irgendwie macht mich das Argon TB schon richtig an 
Allerdings halte ich ein 29er bei 1,73 mit 82er Schrittlänge für relativ sperrig. Meint ihr das S wäre die richtige Größe für mich?
Mag es eigentlich gerne kompakt aber bin mir nicht sicher, ob die kleine Rahmengröße zu sehr gestaucht ist. Hatte in der Vergangenheit auch nur M-Rahmen. Irgendwie bin ich mit meinen Körpermaßen immer ein Grenzgänger...

Edit: Falls jemand im Raum Wü ein Argon TB in M oder S zur Probefahrt hätte, kann er sich ja mal melden...


----------



## airri.de (14. Juli 2016)

Moin, 
mein Argon TB Rahmen in M sucht einen neuen Besitzer. Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## airri.de (9. Dezember 2016)

Moin,
hat schon einer sein 29er TB zum Star bike umgebaut? Ich habe es vor und dafür schon mal folgende Teile bestellt.

- 3T RIGID TEAM 500 Carbon Gabel
- reset racing flatstack 8 Steuersatz um die Einbaulänge zu erhöhen
- Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29 x 2,6
- SSP oder Schaltung weiß ich noch nicht genau


----------



## BillMeyer (9. Dezember 2016)

airri.de schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat schon einer sein 29er TB zum Star bike umgebaut? Ich habe es vor und dafür schon mal folgende Teile bestellt.
> 
> - 3T RIGID TEAM 500 Carbon Gabel
> ...



Der Reifen wird nicht durch den Hinterbau passen. Ist mit 2.4 Conti schon sehr knapp.


----------



## airri.de (9. Dezember 2016)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Der Reifen wird nicht durch den Hinterbau passen. Ist mit 2.4 Conti schon sehr knapp.


Ich denke schon, ich aber jetzt die 2,35er Schwalbe auf einer Felge mit 29mm iw. Die sind damit genau 60mm breit und ich habe zu jeder Seite noch min. 5 mm Platz. Die 2.6er sind 65mm breit auf der Felge.
Wenn nicht, wird der Reifen wieder verkauft. Habe erstmal nur einen bestellt.


----------



## airri.de (2. Januar 2017)




----------



## BillMeyer (2. Januar 2017)

Sind das jetzt schon die dicken Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## airri.de (2. Januar 2017)

Nein, die kommen noch drauf.


----------



## der-gute (2. Januar 2017)

So wie das Bild mit dem drehenden Schwalbe 2.35 Hinterreifen aussieht,
wird das mitm 2.6er kein Spass... drehen ja, fahren bedingt.


----------



## BillMeyer (16. Januar 2017)

mein Argon TB steht zum Verkauf: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/881904-nicolai-argon-tb-29-gr-l


----------



## beetle367 (3. Juni 2020)

airri.de schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 560521 Anhang anzeigen 560522



Hallo,

wie sind die Erfahrungen mit der Starrgabel?

MfG


----------

